# Caesarea 3D computer model



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

I have made a start at creating a 3D computer model of Caesarea. For anyone interested in seeing it progress (or not), I will be posting pictures on my website as I go along. www.caesarea-sarnia.co.uk 

Hopefully, something new will be added each week

Just click on 3D MODEL in the menu on the left.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

sarnarea said:


> I have made a start at creating a 3D computer model of Caesarea. For anyone interested in seeing it progress (or not), I will be posting pictures on my website as I go along. www.caesarea-sarnia.co.uk
> 
> Hopefully, something new will be added each week
> 
> Just click on 3D MODEL in the menu on the left.


Nice start Sarnarea, just out of curiosity, what CAD program are you using?
Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

I think that your work so far is excellent, and I look forward to watching your model progress.


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Keltic Star said:


> Nice start Sarnarea, just out of curiosity, what CAD program are you using?
> Bob


Cinema 4D Bob.


----------



## sarnarea (Aug 20, 2007)

Fred Wood said:


> I think that your work so far is excellent, and I look forward to watching your model progress.


Thanks Fred.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

sarnarea said:


> Cinema 4D Bob.


Thanks Sarnarea, must admit I had never heard if Cinema 4D, we use AutoCad, Delftship and occasionally Catia. AutoCad 2D is still the workhorse of the fleet but changing to 3D can be a challenge, Catia is cr-p for memory useage and file interchange Delftship easy to work with and a good stability program but lousy graphics. 

Have just downloaded the demo of Cinema 4D and will give it a try over the next week or so. Looking forward to seeing your progress as you go forward.
Cheers
Bob


----------

